# Concealment rig for petite female?



## Rooster (Oct 13, 2014)

My daughter, approaching middle age, is athletic and very fit, but tiny. I am trying to come up with suggestions for options she might consider for carrying a P365X while out and about, including hiking or running. Since she does not usually wear a belt, especially when dressed for hiking or running, I cannot come up with anything but one of the belly band choices. Any thoughts or suggestions about available belly bands, or anything else she might consider?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think I've seen some videos show up in my Youtube video feed of women with concealable holsters.

I would browse Youtube videos of women shooters and see what you can find. That would probably be your best bet


----------



## Rooster (Oct 13, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> I would browse Youtube videos of women shooters and see what you can find.


Thanks! That is certainly worth a try.


----------



## FMHD (4 mo ago)

I saw some you tube of thin girls using an enigma from phlster holsters. They’re saying they even wear it w tight dresses. I believe the express comes assembled


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The choice of the Sig P365X is a fine one. Now consider getting a MagGuts spring kit for the 12-round magazine to; (1) up the magazine's capacity to 14-rounds for a total of 15 rounds carried, (2) make the magazine so much easier to load those final few rounds, (3), get the base plate with the little lip on it that comes with the MagGuts spring kit.


----------



## Rooster (Oct 13, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> The choice of the Sig P365X is a fine one. Now consider getting a MagGuts spring kit for the 12-round magazine to; (1) up the magazine's capacity to 14-rounds for a total of 15 rounds carried, (2) make the magazine so much easier to load those final few rounds, (3), get the base plat with the little lip on it that comes with the MagGuts spring kit.


Thanks! I will check out the MagGuts stuff.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, I am the opposite. 

I have read good results by the magguts stuff.. But after being into handguns for 30+ years, I just prefer to leave my mags in factory condition. I looked at their replacement innards for magazines in the past, when I had several original Shields. But, I decided not to mess with it.

But, I'm probably being over cautious


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> See, I am the opposite.
> 
> I have read good results by the magguts stuff.. But after being into handguns for 30+ years, I just prefer to leave my mags in factory condition. I looked at their replacement innards for magazines in the past, when I had several original Shields. But, I decided not to mess with it.
> 
> But, I'm probably being over cautious


No, your approach is prudent and sound. But I will say that Sig ships their P365 pistols with magazines made in the USA or Italy. The USA versions have better springs than do the ones from Italy. If one does decide to install MagGuts springs then firing a fair number of rounds before relying on those mags is definitely suggested.


----------



## Islands7 (Nov 30, 2016)

Consider the recent jogger news that was athletic ... MUST have a gun or stun .... untried but interesting is .....








Bra Holsters







www.flashbangstore.com










Limited Edition Blondie Active Bra Holster – Dene Adams


Great for use during a range of activities like biking, golf, horseback riding, yoga, and more. Concealed carry holster designed with women’s shape and needs in mind. 45-degree-angled holster compartment allows for a smooth draw. It can be hard to comfortably concealed carry when you’re active —...




deneadams.com


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

Rooster said:


> Thanks! I will check out the MagGuts stuff.


Just buy a bigger capacity Sig magazine -- they have 12, 15, and 17 round magazines that fit the P365/x/xl.
The P365 17 round mags will fit them all. (But not the reverse.)


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

Rooster said:


> My daughter, approaching middle age, is athletic and very fit, but tiny. I am trying to come up with suggestions for options she might consider for carrying a P365X while out and about, including hiking or running. Since she does not usually wear a belt, especially when dressed for hiking or running, I cannot come up with anything but one of the belly band choices. Any thoughts or suggestions about available belly bands, or anything else she might consider?


Philster Enigma Express is a very good option for gals (and guys).
www.phlsterholsters.com/
The Enigma and the Enigma Express has its own belt so it can be worn at a variety of places on the body -- 10:00-to-2:00 o'clock. It is an appendix carry rig.
Philster has numerous instructional videos. Most have women demonstrating the Enigma Express; some have guys demonstrating; but they contain good and usable information.
The Enigma Express is complete and that is the model Philster recommends for the P365 series.
HTH


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> See, I am the opposite.
> 
> I have read good results by the magguts stuff.. But after being into handguns for 30+ years, I just prefer to leave my mags in factory condition. I looked at their replacement innards for magazines in the past, when I had several original Shields. But, I decided not to mess with it.
> 
> But, I'm probably being over cautious


You are better off with an unmodified firearm if you ever end up in front of a jury.
"Jury, the defendant creates and ultra, high capacity magazine. This proves intent to murder!"
(Yes, that kind of thinking and words have been said in court.)


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

hike1272.mail said:


> You are better off with an unmodified firearm if you ever end up in front of a jury. "Jury, the defendant creates and ultra, high capacity magazine. This proves intent to murder!" (Yes, that kind of thinking and words have been said in court.)


 Juries don't usually have a concern with modifications for sights, sighting devices (help you see the target better) or mag capacity. The focus negatively on those grips and Glock rear covers with "morale" comments on the, skulls, etc. and trigger pull changes. The watch all those old TV movies with the "hair trigger" comments. You can check this on the liability attorney online firearms membership sites.


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Rooster said:


> My daughter, approaching middle age, is athletic and very fit, but tiny. I am trying to come up with suggestions for options she might consider for carrying a P365X while out and about, including hiking or running. Since she does not usually wear a belt, especially when dressed for hiking or running, I cannot come up with anything but one of the belly band choices. Any thoughts or suggestions about available belly bands, or anything else she might consider?


 I took a look at that bra holster, maybe it might work well because it seems to hug the body well.
I don't know about the horse-riding comment. Too easy to lose a firearm on those jaunts, I did once and recovered it.
Why not just use an alternate handgun like a Airlite or Airweight for those times, it can tuck in a pocket holster or even that bra holster.


----------



## Rooster (Oct 13, 2014)

> The Enigma Express is complete and that is the model Philster recommends for the P365 series.
> HTH


Thank you! This looks very promising. More so than anything I have seen before.


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Rooster said:


> Thank you! This looks very promising. More so than anything I have seen before.


Fine. I just pulled it from one of the other commenters below.
Safe Trekking!


----------



## Islands7 (Nov 30, 2016)

Rooster said:


> My daughter, approaching middle age, is athletic and very fit, but tiny. I am trying to come up with suggestions for options she might consider for carrying a P365X while out and about, including hiking or running. Since she does not usually wear a belt, especially when dressed for hiking or running, I cannot come up with anything but one of the belly band choices. Any thoughts or suggestions about available belly bands, or anything else she might consider?


Buddy,

You are the DAD? forgetaboutit and find a female gun shop seller & range that rents guns suggested to her
the first one may not be THE ONE but serves as a backup she's practiced with
All primo athletes and star shooters must have the drive to DIY and daddy is simply the chauffer


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

hike1272.mail said:


> Just buy a bigger capacity Sig magazine -- they have 12, 15, and 17 round magazines that fit the P365/x/xl.
> The P365 17 round mags will fit them all. (But not the reverse.)


Problem with this is that this increases printing, which can be a problem in some places. The standard 'X' and 'XL' P365 series comes with two 12-round magazines, which is decent capacity for such pistols.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

hike1272.mail said:


> You are better off with an unmodified firearm if you ever end up in front of a jury.
> "Jury, the defendant creates and ultra, high capacity magazine. This proves intent to murder!"
> (Yes, that kind of thinking and words have been said in court.)


This is not a concern in my state since we enjoy an affirmative defense here. If one lives in a state where what you are describing is a problem then it may be prudent to leave the gun as it came from the factory.


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

mur.cap said:


> Juries don't usually have a concern with modifications for sights, sighting devices (help you see the target better) or mag capacity. The focus negatively on those grips and Glock rear covers with "morale" comments on the, skulls, etc. and trigger pull changes. The watch all those old TV movies with the "hair trigger" comments. You can check this on the liability attorney online firearms membership sites.


Then why do prosecutors keep bringing these things up?
And why do defense keep warning of these implications from modified firearms?
Check with the experts before assuming what juries think -- "don't usually" means that some juries do think the worst. Why put yourself in harm's way?


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

hike1272.mail said:


> You are better off with an unmodified firearm if you ever end up in front of a jury.
> "Jury, the defendant creates and ultra, high capacity magazine. This proves intent to murder!"
> (Yes, that kind of thinking and words have been said in court.)


"Modified" doesn't mean what you seem to think. Unless you open your mouth about it, the chances of anyone ever knowing any different is negligible.
Modification isn't replacing a stock part with a commercial manufactured part, other than making it full auto.
Handloads could be a gray area according to the judge that taught our CHL, but even then, you'd probably have to point out that you had used them, and probably gone from the recommended loads by the manufacturer.
Prosecutors get paid to make up and question everything, fishing or not. Juries are stupid, and manipulated. Just is what it is. I wonder how many ever bring any of this up?


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

I don't believe you can know what I think, only what I wrote. It may be upsetting to you to hear this concern but it is echoed by attorneys who represent people in jury trials and some attorneys are also defensive firearms users. The sticking point is trigger pull or weight adjusted away from "stock." Some of these people are instructors. It's based upon trial experience, Also keep in mind, regardless of keeping one's mouth shut, or nay, the firearm used will be removed and held as evidence. It will be examined by whatever crime scene investigators a particular department or agency has and "autopsied" by a ballistic "expert." That's a court term, not mine. They will testify as to what modified is as observed on a particular handgun by their self-same expert. Saying juries are stupid doesn't portray a positive view of our common law system, nor those of us who have been called to serve. Possibly you have not. If you wonder "how many ever bring this up?" I have to keep those interested in protecting their interest might be concerned. But thanks for your input.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

CHeck these folks out. Don't know if they have been mentioned, but looks like they cater to the ladies.
Dene Adams


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

This Bravo belt is good for running too


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Hg007 said:


> This Bravo belt is good for running too


That's for a petite female jogger?


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Now that is cool..... 😃


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

mur.cap said:


> That's for a petite female jogger?


It has elastic belt , you can adjust 
Order from Amazon in case you want to return


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

What about those undershirts, that have the carry "pockets" sewed into them, and the shirts fit fairly tight to the body? I don't know the name of the maker, but I have seen them advertised.


----------



## Rooster (Oct 13, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> What about those undershirts, that have the carry "pockets" sewed into them, and the shirts fit fairly tight to the body? I don't know the name of the maker, but I have seen them advertised.


Thanks for the suggestion! I will pass it along in case her current experiment doesn't work out.

Years ago, I guess when the first of those concealment garments came out, I tried one for a while. I do not remember what I was carrying in it. The one I tried did a good job of concealing, but was uncomfortable, and weapon access was slow. However, my daughter's situation and need are entirely different than mine. What did not work for me may be a solution for her.


----------

